# RTX 3080 Taktet nicht in Rocket League



## Jojo-Zett (26. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu bin, stelle ich mich hier kurz vor: Ich heiße Johannes, 30 Jahre und habe seit kurzem (etwa 3/4 Jahr) einen neuen Rechner mit einem Kollegen zusammengestellt, da ich immer mal wieder gerne was zocke sowie Musik mache und lange kein anständiges System hatte.

Jetzt aber zu meinem Problem, bzw. erst ein paar Daten zu meinem PC:
Windows 10
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X AIO-Gekühlt
G.Skill Trident 32GB 3600
msi MAG B550 Tomahawk
GeForce RTX 3080

So: Seit ein paar Tagen versuche ich mich an Rocket League und habe das Problem, dass die Karte sehr oft bei Spielstart nicht hochtaktet. Ich habe mich versucht, in das Problem einzulesen und bin nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Bis auf ein Video, in dem im Registry-Editor die DVR-Value auf "0" gesetzt wurde. Hab ich getestet, funktionierte nur eine Zeit lang. Zwar lief das Spiel fast einen Tag reibungslos nach Neuinstallation von GraKa-Treibern und dem Spiel selbst, aber dass kann ja nicht sein dass ich das jeden Tag machen muss.
Diverse Software-Settings Ingame und in den GF-Einstellungen haben nicht gebracht.
Wie üblich, funktionieren andere Games von AAA (Horizon: ZD, Cyberpunk 2077, GOTG) über "normal" (Subnautica, Hellblade) bis hin zu Retro (Metro, Wing Commander) absolut flüssig.
Selbst das Intro bei RL hakt manchmal, dann fängt sich das ab und zu wieder und die Karte Taktet bei 19xxMHz. Nur irgendwann bricht das alles ein und die Karte steht bei 210MHz und das Spiel steht stramm bei sage und schreibe 4fps. Ob Hauptmenü oder Ingame ist dabei völlig irrelevant.
Bei meinem Kollegen (Der beim Thema PC auch etwas affiner ist als ich) läuft alles einwandfrei, trotz fast gleichen System´s (Ryzen 5800, RTX2080). EDIT: Er weiß aber auch nicht, woran das liegt.

Habt Ihr eine erleuchtende Idee für mich, was das Problem sein kann und wie ich es beheben kann?
Ich wäre euch mehr als Dankbar 

VG,
Johannes


----------



## Soulsnap (26. März 2022)

Vollbild oder Randloses Fenster?


----------



## Jojo-Zett (26. März 2022)

Hallo Soulsnap,

immer im Vollbild-Modus, zumindest laut der Ingame-Einstellung.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. März 2022)

Im Treiber auch schon versucht den Energieverwaltungsmodus auf maximale Leistung zu stellen?


----------



## Jojo-Zett (26. März 2022)

Du meinst im Nvidia Control-Panel oder in Windows?
Windows steht auf maximum und im Panel habe ich die Einstellung nämlich nicht. Das hatte ich im Netz auch des öfteren gelesen under den 3D-Einstellungen. Die gibts bei mir, aber nicht die Energieverwaltung.

Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## lucky1levin (26. März 2022)

Jojo-Zett schrieb:


> aber nicht die Energieverwaltung.


Dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern.

Schon andere/ältere Treiber versucht?


----------



## Jojo-Zett (26. März 2022)

Was soll mich denn wundern? Das Spiel setzt doch solche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht vorraus?

Es lief auf älteren Treibern nicht, daher hab ich über GeForce Experience aktualisiert. Das hat keine Besserung gebracht.

So sieht mein Panel aus.


----------



## lucky1levin (26. März 2022)

Weil deine GPU nicht korrekt läuft, die Energieverwaltung muss existieren.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. März 2022)

Deinstalliere deinen Treiber bitte einmal gründlich mit DDU  und installiere den neusten Treiber, schau bitte ob die Einstellung dann wieder da ist und die Karte wieder hoch taktet.

MfG


----------



## Jojo-Zett (26. März 2022)

Okay, ich versuche das mal. Ich hab immer respekt davor, so etwas Systemrelevantes zu deinstallieren. Ich kann einen PC zusammenbauen, aber so Software ist nicht meins.

Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich Ergebnisse habe.


----------



## Jojo-Zett (27. März 2022)

Ich habe nun einmal per DDU die Treiber (512.15 wie im Link) neu installiert ,zusammen mit meinem Kumpel, alleine hab ich mich das nicht getraut ^^. Es sieht soweit alles genauso aus wie vorher, die Treiberversion hatte ich ja vorher auch schon. Die 3D-Einstellung gibt es weiterhin nicht.

Allerdings läuft das Spiel (noch) flüssig. Hab zwar im Intro und im HM noch heftige Framedrops auf 2FPS, das erholt sich aber wieder. Mal sehen, wie lange noch...

Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jojo-Zett (28. März 2022)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Ich habe im Control-Panel jedoch in den Programmspezifischen 3D-Einstellung nach Rocket League gesucht und da mal manuell auf maximale Leistung gestellt. Auch in den Allgemeinen Einstellungen habe ich etwas versteckt diese Einstellung gefunden und hoch gedreht.. Weiterhin kein Erfolg, weiterhin 4 FPS bei 210Mhz. 

Das gibt´s doch nicht...


----------



## Nathenhale (28. März 2022)

Um welche 3080 handelt es sich denn Hier genau ?
Wurde Windows neu installiert ?
Ist das Bios des Mainboards Aktuelle ebenfalls der chipsatz treiber?
Wie sieht es mit anderen Treibern aus sind diese Aktuelle ?


----------



## Jojo-Zett (28. März 2022)

Wie gesagt, der PC wurde im September nagelneu aufgesetzt, ohne Gebrauchtteile- oder Software. Nicht der finanziell günstigste Zeitpunkt, aber egal.
Wo kann ich denn die Treiberversionen alle einsehen?

GPU ist eine KFA2 RTX3080: https://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/30-series/3080-series/geforce-rtx-3080-sg.html
Bisher wurde nichts übertaktet, weder CPU noch GPU.

Anbei einmal die "versteckte" Einstellung die ich vorgenommen habe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. März 2022)

Mal unter Windows unter Grafikeinstellungen das Spiel hinzufügen und auf Maximale Leistung stellen. ICh kenne solche lästigen Bugs das Grafikkarten nicht hochtakten. Mir hat immer nur eine Windows Neuinstallation geholfen.


----------



## Jojo-Zett (30. März 2022)

Du meinst wie im Anhang, oder? Hab ich ebenfalls schon gemacht, aber auch da keine Änderung...
Das mit der Neuinstallation muss ich mir überlegen, da bin ich etwas übervorsichtig. Mein Musikprogramm (Ableton Live) ist nämlich dann auch weg und das neu aufsetzen inklusive aller VST´s dauert Tage. Möchte ich möglichst vermeiden.

Heute kam ein Update für RL und ich dachte mir: Jau, das ist es jetzt!
Aber Pustekuchen. Nach den ganzen Einstellungen und Updates taktet jetzt die Graka auf 1710Mhz stabil hoch, aber das ganze Spiel freezt nahezu ein mit 0-2 FPS.
Lustigerweise geht es besser, sobald ich mit mehreren Leuten in einer Party spiele. Das Problem ist einfach nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## Jojo-Zett (8. April 2022)

Um das Thema hier zu einem merkwürdigen, aber trotzdem nachvollziehbaren Ende zu führen:
Nach vielen Nächten der Experimente haben jedliche Software- und Hardwareeinstellungen mich nicht weitergebracht, das Problem mit der nicht taktenden Grafikkarte blieb gnadenlos bestehen.
Gestern Abend habe ich dann etwas gemerkt, was ich typischerweise nie als Quelle allen Übels in Betracht gezogen hätte:
Beim schlichten Musikhören krachselt manchmal der Sound etwas. Da Soundmäßig alles über mein Audiointerface (M-Audio Air) läuft, ging mein Blick als erstes in diese RIchtung. Da ich noch ein Ersatzinterface (Focusritre Scarlett 4i4) da hatte, hab ich das rein interessehalber mal ausgewechelt. 
Und das hat Wunder gewirkt: Kein Ruckeln mehr, keine Audioknachser und Rocket League läuft von Anfang an flüssig... nicht zu fassen, dabei war ich mit dem Air eigentlich echt zufrieden.

Problem solved würde ich sagen. Vielleicht hilft das ja dem einen oder anderen mit ähnlichem Problem weiter.

Da muss wohl nochmal ein neues Interface her, denn das Focusrite stirbt gerne mal einen plötzlichen Hardware-Tod...


----------

